# Sound/Midi Dateien erst komplett laden



## Stefan1200 (9. Mrz 2004)

Bei Bildern macht man dieses mit dem MediaTracker. Aber wie kann ich sicherstellen, das Midi Dateien fertig runtergeladen wurden, bis ich diese Abspiele?


----------



## Slava (22. Mrz 2004)

laden von Sound in init() methode.


----------



## Stefan1200 (30. Mrz 2004)

Hmm, ich glaube das ist nicht so praktisch. Dann werden ja gleich beim Start von dem Applet alle Midi Dateien geladen. Je nachdem wie fleißig der Webmaster ist, könnten das rein theoretisch einige tausend Midi Dateien sein. Oder gar Millionen ;-), ok, übertrieben...würde das Applet aber schaffen ;-).

Es müsste doch eine Möglichkeit wie bei Bildern geben, ein Sound auch später komplett zu laden, und dann erst abzuspielen.


----------



## Stefan1200 (23. Apr 2004)

Echt keine Idee?


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Apr 2004)

Und wenn Du in der init()-Methode einen weiteren Thread startest, der sich um den Download kümmert?


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Apr 2004)

Naja, ich würde es schon gut finden, wenn es eine möglichkeit gäbe, die midis erst dann herunter zu laden, wenn diese benötigt werden.


----------



## Guest (26. Apr 2004)

Wie hast Du Dir vorgestellt? Um Dir helfen zu können brauche ich mehr Informationen.
Wann ist denn der Zeitpunkt gekommen, eine oder mehrere midi-Dateien zu laden?


----------



## Stefan1200 (18. Mai 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie hast Du Dir vorgestellt? Um Dir helfen zu können brauche ich mehr Informationen.
> Wann ist denn der Zeitpunkt gekommen, eine oder mehrere midi-Dateien zu laden?



Also, es gibt ein Play, Stop, Prev und Next Button.
Wenn jemand auf Play klickt, wird die aktuelle Midi abgespielt.
Bei Prev die vorherige Midi in der Liste (die der Webmaster per HTML Argument übergibt).
Bei Next die nächste Midi in der Liste.

Sprich wenn jemand während des Play Vorgangs den Next Button klickt, soll das Applet die nächste Midi Datei laden und abspielen.
Das funktioniert Offline auch wunderbar. Online kommt es leider sehr häufig vor, das entweder das Applet spinnt (zwei mal auf Play drücken), oder gar abstürzt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mai 2004)

Dann sperre doch einfach den Button, bis die Datei vollständig geladen ist.


----------



## Stefan1200 (19. Mai 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann sperre doch einfach den Button, bis die Datei vollständig geladen ist.



Ich will die ja erst dann laden, wenn ein User den Button anklickt, aber wie bringe ich das fertig, zu überprüfen, das eine Datei fertig geladen ist?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mai 2004)

Du willst so zu sagen die nächste Datei vor laden, also cachen?
Mit der Klasse java.awt.MediaTracker kann man so was machen.


----------



## Stefan1200 (21. Mai 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du willst so zu sagen die nächste Datei vor laden, also cachen?
> Mit der Klasse java.awt.MediaTracker kann man so was machen.



Laut Java API arbeitet der MediaTracker bisher nur mit Bildern zusammen.
Habe ich das Mißverstanden?


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mai 2004)

Hm ja, hast Recht. Ich hatte den letzten Teil des Satzes völlig übersehen. Entschuldige.


> The MediaTracker class is a utility class to track the status of a number of media objects. Media objects could include audio clips as well as images, *though currently only images are supported.*


----------

